# Igloo melted



## Jane Doe (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi, I recently got a plastic igloo hide and my hedgehog seemed to love it but when I left it in the cage it melted the temp in the cage is 74(it was below the heat lamp. Has this happened to anyone else? Should I get a new igloo or something different?


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

You should get a new igloo and try not to put it directly under the lamp.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Just to double check, do you have your lamp on a thermostat?


----------

